# Finally registered



## Mr.Bean (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I've been lurking around here for years, finally got around to actually register. Thought I might introduce myself.

First espresso machine I bought was a La Pavoni Pro. Lever machine. Imported it from Italy, the old fashioned way, using actual

letters (no Internet back then) to and from Pavoni. I loved that machine, a bit fiddly but after a decade or so I learned how

to make very good espresso with it. It has some tweaks to it, adjusted pressure, brass piston. But only minor ones tbh.

A couple of decades and several maintenances later I needed to make espresso a lot faster, so I managed to find an old Rancilio Classe 6E, and restored it to working order. That was 6 years ago, so it is currently in my workshop getting restored again, possibly with some upgrades/modifications. I am still in the tear down/order parts stage of the Rancilio, but I get to use my old Lapavoni again. Slow but still makes very nice espresso.

Edit: Would an admin please move this post to the Introduction section, I can't seem to move it myself.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Welcome! I would love to have a go a refurbishing an old commercial machine. Definitely on my bucket list. But need to finish the Landrover Defender project to clear space in the garage first!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome - and as a long time lurker you already know what a great forum it is.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome. Great first post and great handle - can't believe it wasn't already taken! We do like a good restoration thread on here, should you feel like documenting it. There are also (as you no doubt know) a few tech experts who might be able to offer advice should you need it, though it sounds like you have it all under control.


----------



## Mr.Bean (Feb 9, 2017)

Haha, yes the handle was a bit of a surprise. I allways struggle to find one I like (or at least can stand). 

I too suffer the problems of a home workshop, for some reason they allways end up being dimensionally challenged. Too much stuff and too little space seems to be a constant issue. Logic dictates that increasing the size of it, would result in available space, but workshops seldom seems to be affected by logic all that much.

I would love to have a Defender to restore too, but that will have to wait until the VW Transporter T4 has been converted to a camper (that is in my "5 year plan" for now) 

Thank you for making me feel welcome!


----------

